# Team Forum Subtitle



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello!

I am not sure how many of you even notice the subtitles for your team's forum, but some of them are just old, don't make sense anymore, or are just pretty lame. We want you, the fans, to come up with suggestions for your team's new subtitle, vote on them, and then we can implement them. If you like the one that's currently in place, just let us know. For those wondering where you can see the team forum's subtitles, go here:

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-teams-eastern-conference/
http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-teams-western-conference/

Your current team subtitle: "The Department Of Foreign Affairs"

Thanks! :cheers:

- Basel57


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

How about "The Foreign Legion". Same kinda meaning as our current one, but I think it sounds cooler


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Dynasty! I mean the Lakers had it as theres in 03.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> How about "The Foreign Legion". Same kinda meaning as our current one, but I think it sounds cooler


I disagree. It sounds like you picked up some sort of European skin disease


(before you correct me, yes i know the word is lesion)


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

FreshCo said:


> Dynasty! I mean the Lakers had it as theres in 03.


and we all know what happened to the lakers after that :whistling:



Pimped Out said:


> I disagree. It sounds like you picked up some sort of European skin disease
> 
> 
> (before you correct me, yes i know the word is lesion)


lol


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Keep As Is?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

FreshCo said:


> Keep As Is?


Ditto.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

good idea!

mdizz you better make a lot of noise tonight! :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> I disagree. It sounds like you picked up some sort of European skin disease
> 
> 
> (before you correct me, yes i know the word is lesion)


I'd love to you see ya say that to the face of someone in the Foreign Legion.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

ezealen said:


> I'd love to you see ya say that to the face of someone in the Foreign Legion.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I'd love to you see ya say that to the face of someone in the Foreign Legion.


Like the french army? what are they gonna do, surrender?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> Like the french army? what are they gonna do, surrender?


No, not like the French Army. Main difference: they're not actually Frenchies.

Funny how we can fight over just about anything


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

The Foreign Legion is part of the French Army


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> The Foreign Legion is part of the French Army


But they aren't a bunch of wimpy frenchies like the rest of the army.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, I'm not a Spurs fan but I might as well have some fun.

"Club of the well elderly."


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So are we sticking with the same on, or are we changing it to "Foreign Legion" ?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> But they aren't a bunch of wimpy frenchies like the rest of the army.


But when the 7-foot German comes-a-knocking, they'll surrender all the same.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> So are we sticking with the same on, or are we changing it to "Foreign Legion" ?


I think I'm the only one for that, so I guess we're stickin with the same one.


Does anyone besides me even know who came up with that slogan?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

It will stay the same I suppose?


----------

